# John Owen on social covenants and their descending obligation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 29, 2021)

And such covenants are the foundation of all order and rule in this world. For after persons, or a people, have covenanted into such agreements in government, and as to the administration of common right among themselves, — provided the terms whereon they have agreed be good and suitable unto the light of nature, their posterity are not at liberty to alter and change them at their pleasure; for whereas they derive all their rights and inheritances from their progenitors, they are supposed in them to have consented unto all that was done by them. … But in covenants the case is plain. Men may enter into a mutual covenant for the erection of a government among them, which proving a foundation of all their civil rights for the future, their posterity may be said to have made that covenant, and to be obliged thereby, as it was in this case.

For the reference, see John Owen on social covenants and their descending obligation.


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah its ironic covenants are meant to be voluntary but laws are not. So someone born after the original covenants is under a law. You don't voluntary decide how fast to drive, the law tells you. Great post as usual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

